# Tell me everything about cories!!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got 2 albinos yesterday. They are eating algae discs and seem to like them. Thats what Petco fed them so Im assuming that they are used to it. Tell me everything you can about cory cats!! Thank you!! ;-)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

corydoradinae come in a wide variety of sizes and colors and body patterns...from the pygmeus that is only about 1 1/2" max size to the robinae at about 4 inches...some ; such as the sterbei like temps in the mid to upper 80's...other like schleromystax barbatus and kronei like temps in the 60's to low 70's...they are scavengers mainly..scouring the bottom for bits of uneaten food..but they really do need a good varied diet...i have several species and they are fed at least 5 different kinds of food..
algae wafers...veggie bytes...staple flake...plankton/krill/spirulina flake...color max bytes with garlic and paprika...earthworm sticks or bytes...and of course Plecocaine...
your albinos are either aneus or paleatis.....temps from 76-82..PH around 7.0 or less...
they will tolerate a wide variety of conditions but prefer good clean water...
they are friendly and social..very active...the more you have ; the more they gather together and cruise around the tank..every now and then one will zip up to the surface and grab a gulp of air..(no ; they do not have to breathe air...they jut do it every now and then.)most species of catfish have the ability to take a breath of atmospheric air if needed...
albinos grow to about 2" or so...easy to breed...and actually pretty smart.

ok...anything else you want to know ?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!! Hmm...breeding might be fun. Is there any way to sex them??
Also my pH is about 7.4 is that okay???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have forgotten how to sex them as i just put a bunch into a tank and let them go...
7.4 is just fine..


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

They will breed on their own?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure...but it is easy to push them into it.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

The only way to sex them is to look at their bodies from above. The males are slimmer and the females are bulgier. 

Yea my cories breed like crazy, its almost annoying because when they dont get the eggs on the plants and they are dead eggs per-say, it makes a mess. They easily get fungus, so if you plan to do that have some methylene blue on hand. Make sure the tank has good water circulation too.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

fishielover123 said:


> Thanks!! Hmm...breeding might be fun. Is there any way to sex them??
> Also my pH is about 7.4 is that okay???


They should be ok, but, they really like slightly acidic water rather than slightly base or alkaline.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're fun fish!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

O defiantly, they are very interesting. I think they have a bigger brain or something than most fish, making them a cool fish. Notice how big their eyes are too, compared to other fish.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

M/F Albino Paleatus. Male is on top.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Their eyes are really cool to look at! You can actually see them looking around! Do you think they are smarter than bettas? I think bettas are pretty smart.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

O For sure.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think bettas are smarter because they can be taught tricks. I've never heard of a cory doing that. Corys are smart! I thought the fin was the way to find which sex they are.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Im sure you could teach them tricks, bettas just happen to more personable (their aggressive nature encourages this). Also they in most cases tend to be by them selfs and not in a big community tank making trick teaching easier. Its probably got a lot to do with circumstance. Trust me I love bettas too, my bettas each get a 10 gallon or larger tank to them selfs, I spoil them, just to prove me love lol. I have to say though cories really are smarter.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! My cories weren't afraid of me the day I got them. If they are resting on the sand and I put my hand there they dont move.


----------

